# Sage dosing guidelines seem wrong?



## Java_avaJ (Jun 9, 2019)

The manual with the Barista express says a double expresso should have 14g of coffee and will produce 60ml in 20 to 25 seconds. Surely that will be a very weak expresso? What is that, just over 1:4, isn't expresso around 1:2 plus or minus?

I use a 17g dose for a single shot getting about 36ml of coffee (I re-programmed it). I don't use the double shot since I can't fit anywhere near 30g of coffee in the double basket if I want the same 1:2 ratio given the approx 60ml yield. I'm new to this so am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Use the single walled double basket. 54mm portafilter will hold anywhere between 15-19g (at a push). I find the sweet spot to be around 17.5-18g. I'll try to dial in the first shot of any bean for a 1:2 ratio in about 35s (so about 35-36g output). From there I'll modify as required for my taste preferences.

ignore the guideline that sage give. 14g in is a traditional Italian double espresso input, but things have moved on since.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This is well worth reading through, twice infact, and don't forget to add a bookmark...

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21319-beginners-reading-weighing-espresso-brew-ratios/

Should help in getting you sorted and dismiss some of the sage blurb which I gather isn't very helpful.


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

I have used 18g on a single walled dual basket for years now and extract around 40ml of espresso. Sage BE tends to be quite consistent at extracting set amounts if you hit the right pressure obviously. That seems to work really well when making flat white. Obviously some beans have more flavour some less, some are heavier than others too. So if you swap beans often then thats something you need to take into account.


----------

